# Jade at the vets Tomorrow



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Have you asked the vet if you dont bring her in will they stop the meds? If they say no then I would let her stay home. Do check her out, do they plan on doing blood work? If yes then ask if they can come do a home visit. My opinion making her get all stressed out for the weight and just to check her out is not worth it. 
It was like that with my Beau, was a double edged sword. I used to only take him in when it was absolutely necessary.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh Carol I am so frustrated, I have utmost faith in my vets (28 years) but it is a new vet (at the practice) that the vet nurse spoke to that is insisting we take Jade as she hasn't been seen for 6 months we have been given a couple of weeks meds but have been told that we cant have more until Jade has been seen, I could phone the senior partner (and I think he would come down on our side as I have known him for years) but I don't think that would be right as she is new and she may feel undermined as she is only doing what she has been told.
I am sure Jade will be fine:crossfing and I am being a worry wort.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh, please do phone the senior vet. When you have a vet who knows your dog and her issues, let that vet explain to the new one why it is not in Jade's interests to take her in to the office. It's simply not right to stress a compromised old dog to adhere to "the letter of the law" as this vet insists. You'll be supported by your regular vet, and you can even make a visit with a plate of something yummy to explain to the younger vet why her suggestion wouldn't be a go9od idea.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

old dogs and old people deserve special consideration.
Please do phone the senior vet. Consider it a learning experience for the new vet, she needs to learn that there are exceptions to every rule.
My vet says to me ALL the time, and I do mean ALL the time...
"First do no harm" (from the oath they take). Seems to me that insisting on bring Jade in would certainly violate that.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my Oh my thank you for your advice cant do anything now as 00.45 hours in the UK so will phone tomorrow and see what they say.
Thank you for the input.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with the others and talk to the senior vet. If you worry about upsetting the other vet, explain all of Jade's issues and that it is not in her best interest to come in. She should understand and if she doesnt then you know to go to the senior vet. It isnt personal. I have the same problem at my vet office. My vet that I love dearly has been taking some time off to do research and some big issues with his kids, so he has two other vets come in on Monday and Tuesday. One vet is pretty good and if it is an emergency that cant wait, I will see him but if it is the other vet, I will not go to her at all. She is the vet at the emergency clinic that did not treat my Beau very well one time he was there.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope that is Jade had to go to the vet, it didn't upset her this time.

Yes- old dogs and old people do require special consideration and Jade deserves even more because she is a grand old dame. Sheesh - some people just don't get the whole picture.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry didn't get back before now thank you all for your support.

We couldn't get through to the vet before Jade was due to go for her app so Garry walked her down, oh my she was so excited when she saw her lead started off at a fair old pace for a minute then plodded the rest of the way it took them 15 mins (Honey does it in 3-4) she had the shaky trembles and racing heart as we expected but a couple of good things came from the visit.

Firstly her heart was going at such a rate they confirmed that she has no murmur (would have heard it clearer) 
Secondly she has gained weight is now 10st 3lbs so a gain of 9lbs which is good as when GD lose weight when they are older it is very hard for them to put it back on.

They also gave her nails a good trim we do it but not as back hard as they did so she is more comfortable with that.
Jade was pronounced a fine specimen and they were amazed how well she is.
Oh my thank you so much for your support in my panic mode I really need to relax about her but I just find it so hard.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Jade a fine specimen LOL ... I do so love that girl of yours, Tracy :heartbeat

Glad all is well. Give her a special hug from me, k?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so glad that things went so well at the vets. That is wonderful about her gaining weight and no heart murmur.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Great news! I'm so glad the visit went well and Jade is doing so well too.
No heart murmur and gaining weight are both really good news.

I think many of us hit panic mode about our dogs. If we weren't so in live with them we probably wouldn't spend so much of our time on here "talking" about them.:doh:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

great to hear Jade is ok, and that the trip to the vets went well.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what great news! yahooooo!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Well done Jade! It is wonderful that she is in such good health for her age.


----------



## Maximoo (Feb 11, 2010)

It's great news that things went better than expected for Jade at the vets  I can totally relate to the panic thing too as I'm overly protective when it comes to taking Bob to the vets. It's hard when we have to trust others with our pets & like you, my vet for over 20 years has recently retired and I'm finding it difficult trusting someone new.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

glad all was in order at the vets and its nice to hear she still goes mad at the lead when she goes for a walk even if she could only manage it for a minute or two


----------

